# hoyt string suppressor



## kylongbeards (Jun 5, 2009)

Having some issues with the string suppressor that comes on the hoyts(alphamax 32) to be exact.Has anyone else had this issue and if so how did you eliminate the the problem? Mine has a loud vibration ,I've done everything but take it off to try and get rid of this noise.Is the best solution just to remove it and replace with an actual STS ?? Love the bow ,but this is annoying as he_ _ and wearin my paitence thin.Really picky about the noise of my bow.


----------



## husker_nation (Apr 25, 2010)

*am 32*

we are seeing alot of problems with this even on the maxxis i have contacted hoyt but they havent come up with anything yet when i hear somthing i will tell you


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I had to do some work, but my Maxxis is now one of the quietest bows I've ever had. It is really amazing how quiet this thing is. I recently did the exact same modifications for a customer that had an Alphamax. I got the same results, so I know it will work for both bows.

I did away with the rubber string stop that comes on the bow, but used the bracket. I simply cut a short piece of aluminum round stock from an old used string stop I had laying around. I cut it just long enough to accept an STS style stopper, which is much softer. I then drilled and tapped a hole in one end of the short rod, and secured it to the hoyt mount with the original screw. I think it was a #8-32 screw. I slid on the new stopper and was good to go. This took care of a significant amount of noise, compared to the stock suppressor.

The next thing I did was adding some string leeches, acting as speed button/nocks. This made the biggest difference of the two things discussed, and I actually picked up a little speed. I have attached a link to those results below.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1204146


----------



## kylongbeards (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys for the insight. You can send me a pm when and if you hear back from Hoyt about this problem.


----------



## XCR1200 (Apr 13, 2007)

As a hoyt dealer iv'e mentioned this issue to hoyt numerous times, its been a problem since they came out with there stopper, it's to hard. The newest version is better but still not rite.
Iv'e done similar modifications with great results.

Jmo, scott


----------



## cahunter805 (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out the bow rattler!! Awesome string stop


----------

